# And now there is only 1 French veteran left!



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2008)

The Associated Press: French World War I Veteran Cazenave Dies

French World War I Veteran Cazenave Dies

1 day ago

PARIS (AP) — World War I veteran Louis de Cazenave died Sunday at age 110, his son said, leaving just one known French survivor of the 1914-1918 conflict.

De Cazenave, who took part in the Battle of the Somme, died in his home in Brioude in central France, said his son, also named Louis de Cazenave.

"He died at his house, in his sleep, without suffering," the son said by telephone. He said his father was to be buried Tuesday in Brioude.

The last known French veteran of World War I — known as "poilus," meaning hairy or tough — is Lazare Ponticelli, also 110.

Born Oct. 16, 1897, de Cazenave was called up to fight in 1916 and served in different infantry regiments before joining an artillery unit in January 1918, according to a statement from the French president's office.

De Cazenave took part in the Battle of the Somme in 1916, in which more than a million soldiers died, and in the liberation of France from German forces, the statement said.

"His death is an occasion for all of us to think of the 1.4 million French who sacrificed their lives during this conflict, for the 4.5 million wounded, for the 8.5 million mobilized," President Nicolas Sarkozy said in a statement.

"This generation has only one remaining representative today."


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2008)

TO


----------



## magnocain (Jan 22, 2008)

> And now there is only 1 French veteran left!


that exclimation mark almost 'sounds' derogitiveitory.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2008)

> ....derogitiveitory.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 22, 2008)

R.I.P. Poilu.

That leaves only one left with a confirmed combat history, and he has refused an offer of a huge national funeral saying it would be unjust to all of his comrades killed during the war. I'm proud to have been able to know a few of them during my younger years.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2008)

What the hell is a derogitiveitory?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2008)

magnocain said:


> derogitiveitory.



Would you care to explain what that word means?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

I think he means derogatory.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I figured that, but I thought I would give him **** anyhow.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

How could anyone think that an exclamation point is an insult?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2008)

To syscom:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did I hurt your fealings?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> To syscom:
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did I hurt your fealings?



 

Im going to sing the song "feelings, whooow whooow whoow feelings ....."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2008)

Ooops Typo....



Thats a pretty hard one to make too, since the e is not really next to the a....


----------



## magnocain (Jan 23, 2008)

ok,ok,ok
It could be interprited as if you are excited (and happy) that there is only 1 _French_ (who are genrally not liked) vetran left.
But now i see that that was not your intention.

Im a horible speler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

magnocain said:


> Im a horible speler.



I hope this is not an indication of the United States education system....


----------



## magnocain (Jan 25, 2008)

Well...i go to privite school.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

God help us all!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------

